# Great article about changing up your tactics for winter.



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Feel likeIm stealing Mattuk's gig but I found this really great article on outdoorlife about some dirty tactics to change up your calls and tactics during the winter.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/2008/12/downright-dirty-tactics-calling-winter-coyotes


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Share away BG. It's all about sharing the knowledge.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Good article. The tips on bringing your dog were interesting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree SOS however a word of caution to those whose dog doesn't mind very well. There is a difference in using him as a decoy and using him as bait.....Using an untrained and uncontrolled dog will usually get you in trouble with the wife and kids when you bring home an empty collar.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea definently if youre dog already tries to pull away when it sees another dog in town or around your house, then takin him/her out with you is definitely a REAL bad idea. First coyote comes along and your dog is GONE.


----------

